# Bud Vase Trio Challenge - Due Sunday 4/19/20 @ 9pm eastern



## Steve in VA

It looks as if there is enough interest in a turning challenge, so here's our first to get this started.

*Project: *

Trio of bud vases or weed pots
*Wood: *

Must use scraps / cutoffs from your shop or FOG wood. No bringing out the good stuff 
*Requirements: *

1 must be taller than 6"
1 must be shorter than 6"
1 must include bark, a void, or some other unusual feature 
May be left unfinished if using green wood and you want to let it dry a bit before finishing
*Deadline:*


Pictures of your trio of bud vases may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Sunday 4/19/20 at 9pm eastern
Voting (and some color commentary I'm sure) will take place for the next 3 days and conclude at 9pm eastern on Wednesday 4/22. 
Winner gets to choose the next challenge, outline their requirements, and decide on the next deadline.
Get to it and good luck!

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

All right then, let's get this going....


----------



## Tom Smart

Looks like it’s out to the firewood pile.....


----------



## TXMoon

Aaaallll Righty then. What's "FOG" wood?


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> Aaaallll Righty then. What's "FOG" wood?



Found On Ground

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Found On Ground.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## Bean_counter

Eric Rorabaugh said:


>


You’re in right?


----------



## Bean_counter

I’m in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Bean_counter said:


> You’re in right?



He's in whether he wants to be or not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I expect @barry richardson to do a bud vase with a bird sitting on the rim.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Tom Smart said:


> I expect @barry richardson to do a bud vase with a bird sitting on the rim.



Only 1 bird?? I expect to see the Rainforest on his vase.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

No habla englais. Not right now. I can't do "bud" or "weed" anything!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## trc65

Great choice for a challenge! Something that's been on my list to try, no excuses now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No habla englais. Not right now. I can't do "bud" or "weed" anything!



Don't back out now! I've made exactly 1 tiny vase in my life, you can do it if I can.


----------



## barry richardson

I'm in, looking forward to seeing all the entries!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I'll be watching to see what y'all come up with.

But I'll be sitting this one out. Shop still isn't fully set up or functional yet!


----------



## David Hill

I can play.
Will have to search for "odd" wood-- since_ ALL_ my stuff is pristine.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## William Tanner

I’m thinking I’m in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings




----------



## The100road

Before I’m in, I need to know what a bud vase or weed pot is????


----------



## Bean_counter

The100road said:


> Before I’m in, I need to know what a bud vase or weed pot is????


A small vase and instead of hollowing it out you just drill the neck out to put a single stem flower/weed in it. YouTube it there are lot of examples. 
So now you’re in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## whitewaterjay

I've never made one and I'm an amateur on the lathe, count me in. I like a good challenge, helps to stay humble.

Jason

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crocy in Aus.

I will also have a go, but mine will be upside down for judging,LOL.
Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## eaglea1

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No habla englais. Not right now. I can't do "bud" or "weed" anything!


I can do the weed, once I get all the bud out..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## tocws2002

I'm in, never tried to turn a weed pot before, this should be fun!

-jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Headed to my cutoff pile to find some weed pots!!!

Two weeks left to get 'em done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick




----------



## Tony

Alright, I got one done, get moving guys!


----------



## Tom Smart

I’ve completed 2, but they both are throw aways. So back to the drawing board.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

I've got three different practice pieces almost done, and an idea for a fourth type brewing in my head. Gonna have to start making decisions soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

Here's a pic of my first practice one (a piece of cherry), I'm gonna finish it just to see how it turns out. Made an errant cut in the table saw while squaring the blank, so I've filled that with some JB Weld epoxy. Will turn it to see how it looks. 

From rough blank off the firewood stack to nearly finished...

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

I like that @tocws2002 !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I missed this but I might accidentally be in.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> I missed this but I might accidentally be in.....
> 
> View attachment 183995
> 
> View attachment 183996
> 
> View attachment 183997



I believe you can still jump in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

Tony said:


> I like that @tocws2002 !



Thanks, I was going to do a much larger top rim to appear more like a flower opening up/blooming, but a catch broke a chunk out of the rim so it became a lot smaller. Like I said, this was the first time I ever tried to turn a weed pot, so I'm trying various options.


----------



## trc65

Everybody is in, right up to the deadline for submitting photos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

tocws2002 said:


> Here's a pic of my first practice one (a piece of cherry), I'm gonna finish it just to see how it turns out. Made an errant cut in the table saw while squaring the blank, so I've filled that with some JB Weld epoxy. Will turn it to see how it looks.
> 
> From rough blank off the firewood stack to nearly finished...
> 
> View attachment 183991
> 
> View attachment 183992
> 
> View attachment 183993
> 
> View attachment 183994
> 
> View attachment 183990
> 
> View attachment 183989


How tall is that?


----------



## tocws2002

T. Ben said:


> How tall is that?



The original blank I cut was a little over 3"×3"×10", so it's probably gonna end up being about 8.5" tall.

-jason


----------



## T. Ben

tocws2002 said:


> The original blank I cut was a little over 3"×3"×10", so it's probably gonna end up being about 8.5" tall.
> 
> -jason


Thanks,I wasn’t sure how big they could be,it looked a lot taller,i know one has to be over 6” I ’ve got a really small one and am working on the second.


----------



## TXMoon

Bean_counter said:


> A small vase and instead of hollowing it out you just drill the neck out to put a single stem flower/weed in it. YouTube it there are lot of examples. So now you’re in


Every time I goggle "weed pot" I get sites, and pictures relating to a controlled substance...in Texas at least. But now I understand. Thank you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodman6415

Try bud vase 


TXMoon said:


> Every time I goggle "weed pot" I get sites, and pictures relating to a controlled substance...in Texas at least. But now I understand. Thank you[/QUO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

One down two to go.


----------



## TXMoon

Two down, the third fell apart on the lathe. It just didn't want to play nice.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## The100road

Alright, I’ll be first.

Pulled a piece of what looked like curly maple out of my parents firewood stack. I think that is considered scrap?

left is 7” (taller then 6”)
Center is 5” (defected piece)
Right is 5 3/4” (less then 6”)

finish is a friction polish.

first bud vases I’ve ever made.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Setting the bar high for everyone else there Stan @The100road

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## sprucegum




----------



## TimR

Well done Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Winner. Glad the pressure is off me. Thanks Stan.

by the way, that middle one really caught my attention. You turned that I
air to just the right shape!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Setting the bar high for everyone else there Stan @The100road




Bar is VERY high; well done!! 

Unfortunately I won't be turning tomorrow as, fortunately, I'll be out for opening day of Spring Turkey season here in VA. I hope to get mine turned on Sunday. Easter will be different this year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Steve in VA 
Good luck tomorrow and be safe! I'll be hunting but not turkeys. I'll be hunting the illegal hunters.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Steve in VA
> Good luck tomorrow and be safe! I'll be hunting but not turkeys. I'll be hunting the illegal hunters.



I pray there are none out there, but we both know that's not the case so I hope you get 'em, and kick 'em in the *ss for the rest of us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Great work Stan, you have definitely put the pressure on the rest of us! 

@The100road

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Thanks guys. I had some ideas that I thought would have turned out better. Just don’t have the time. :(

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## barry richardson

Those are nice Stan, very cool wood too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

Ok, here's my entry for the Bud Vase Trio Challenge. 
L to R - Honey Locust, Walnut, and Oak(?)...


 
The Honey Locust is from a small, odd shaped limb, from the very first wood I ever got after turning my first bowl in an introductory to wood turning class. It was a dead tree that had fallen over after a storm on my boss' property. He cut the wood up and gave me some. The Walnut is cut-off from some wood I bought at Woodcraft. It's also my >6" vase by coming in 6 3/4" tall. I started making the third piece from some White Oak that was given to me after a friend trimmed a tree at his house, but it was soooo punky it kind of fell apart on lathe. To meet the guidelines I looked around and all I could find was... the wooden pallet my Drill Press was shipped on. So I cut a piece off and it had some interesting grain pattern so I turned that to make the third vase.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> Ok, here's my entry for the Bud Vase Trio Challenge.
> L to R - Honey Locust, Walnut, and Oak(?)...
> View attachment 184511
> The Honey Locust is from a small, odd shaped limb, from the very first wood I ever got after turning my first bowl in an introductory to wood turning class. It was a dead tree that had fallen over after a storm on my boss' property. He cut the wood up and gave me some. The Walnut is cut-off from some wood I bought at Woodcraft. It's also my >6" vase by coming in 6 3/4" tall. I started making the third piece from some White Oak that was given to me after a friend trimmed a tree at his house, but it was soooo punky it kind of fell apart on lathe. To meet the guidelines I looked around and all I could find was... the wooden pallet my Drill Press was shipped on. So I cut a piece off and it had some interesting grain pattern so I turned that to make the third vase.
> View attachment 184512 View attachment 184513 View attachment 184514



Very nice Kevin, I'm really digging the HL one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon

Tony said:


> Very nice Kevin, I'm really digging the HL one!


Agree! Still is my favorite wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben

Here are mine,cedar I got from a friends wood pile,hoping the crack qualifies as an unusual feature. Black walnut,I got from another friend,when a branch went down in a storm,and last we have a little piece of nip from making my lamp shade. I still need to drill out the larger ones. Inspired by @tony,his small vase with the bark on it.I decided to try,no I didn’t try,I did turn a fourth vase.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Here are mine. I did 4 of them, will probably do some more, I like turning them. The shortest is 3-3/4" tall, Pecan castoff from Berdoll sawmill. 2nd is Apple I got years ago, I went to buy some wood from CL. Didn't buy any but he gave me this limb. Third is Apple as well, a limb that @Nubsnstubs gave me when we got together a couple years ago. The tallest is 7", Silver Maple limb from @Bigdrowdy1 front yard. Let me know what y'all think! Tony


 Pecan


 Apple from CL184606[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson

Very cool Tony! My favorite is the one with the bark girdle...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> Very cool Tony! My favorite is the one with the bark girdle...



Mine too!


----------



## Wildthings

My favorite is the 2nd one, great variation of textures!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Great looking vases everyone! 

You'll notice I've not posted anything yet, that's partially because I've been busy with the nice weather, but more so I can gather ideas from what you early birds are doing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Here's a picture of one idea that I'm playing with. A branch of mulberry out of a brush pile, about 4 inches tall. Haven't decided yet if this will be one of my entries or not.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TXMoon

trc65 said:


> Here's a picture of one idea that I'm playing with. A branch of mulberry out of a brush pile, about 4 inches tall. Haven't decided yet if this will be one of my entries or not.



I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## William Tanner

Nicely done Tony. I hope I'm as fortunate. I've got three done and need to paint the fourth. I enjoyed this exercise and am planning a fifth. The one is the planning stage will be a hollowed vase. Bill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## William Tanner

I like the concept Tim and nice job. Lots of good ideas floating around here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Just to keep the conversation going, here is another work in progress. Took the chainsaw to the brush pile and cut a branch crotch piece of cherry. Think I'm going to like this one when I get a few more coats of oil on it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Berserker

I don't post very often (I'll blame my job for that) but can't use that excuse at the moment and I do need some practice on the lathe. So, I'm in.

I had done a little tree trimming a few days before reading this thread so I went through the burn pile for the necessary pieces. California live oak. Ended up slicing a few grubs in the process. A couple of coats of walnut oil for the finish.

The pair is about 5.5" with the center piece 7" tall.

Looks like we have some nice pieces in the challenge.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Very cool looking trio! Nice arrangements too! 

Wish we had more flowers blooming, crocus and daffodils are done, and a week of freezing temps aren't helping move anything along.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

That's a really nice trio David! Love the wormholes....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Berserker said:


> I don't post very often (I'll blame my job for that) but can't use that excuse at the moment and I do need some practice on the lathe. So, I'm in.
> 
> I had done a little tree trimming a few days before reading this thread so I went through the burn pile for the necessary pieces. California live oak. Ended up slicing a few grubs in the process. A couple of coats of walnut oil for the finish.
> 
> The pair is about 5.5" with the center piece 7" tall.
> 
> Looks like we have some nice pieces in the challenge.
> 
> View attachment 184790
> 
> View attachment 184791



Nice group David! Hats off to you for using Live Oak. If it's like our Live Oak you're a better man than me, I hate working with it!


----------



## Gdurfey

@Berserker , David, nice work. Really like the shape of the middle one, I always think of spindle work requiring coves and beads. Just really like that design.


----------



## Berserker

Thanks for the kind responses.

I agree that the live oak can be tough. It is about the only tree that is growing around here (along with pine).

Two things in my favor for this project... (1) it was spindle work with no hard edges, only sweeping cuts on the side grain and (2) it was a little damp from the recent rains.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Courtland

Ok I will bite. I did not sand any of these but I just put some minaral oil on them. One of the maple ones fell apart so I actually made 4. Just trying different things like live edge on the bottom instead of top. It was a fun quick project! I might just have to make more out of all the small blocks of cut offs I have laying around.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TXMoon

We're getting some very cool entries.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum

This just keeps getting better and better I look forward to each days entries.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Maverick




----------



## Steve in VA

Less than 4 days left to get 'em done!

I have 1 completed, one turned, and one still in the cut off pile yet to be started. Lot's of great entries so far and I'm looking forward to seeing the entries pour in over the next few days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## tocws2002

Steve in VA said:


> Less than 4 days left to get 'em done!
> 
> I have 1 completed, one turned, and one still in the cut off pile yet to be started. Lot's of great entries so far and I'm looking forward to seeing the entries pour in over the next few days!



I'm still planning on entering three, but it may be at the 11th hour. Between work and kids projects (bike ramps, forts, rock paths, fishing, popsicle stick bridges, and other school work), I haven't been back in the shop in over a week. I have my ideas on paper, just need to grab some firewood and start turning!

-jason

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## whitewaterjay

I've been trying my hand at this woodturning thing late in the evenings, man this is dangerously addictive... first time I've touched the lathe in over a year with building the new shop, but here's what I've got so far.

Praying that all of you are healthy and safe right now!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

whitewaterjay said:


> I've been trying my hand at this woodturning thing late in the evenings, man this is dangerously addictive... first time I've touched the lathe in over a year with building the new shop, but here's what I've got so far.
> 
> Praying that all of you are healthy and safe right now!
> 
> View attachment 184891
> 
> View attachment 184892
> 
> View attachment 184893
> 
> View attachment 184894
> 
> View attachment 184895
> 
> View attachment 184896
> 
> View attachment 184897



I like those Jason, good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Way to go!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay

Thanks everyone! I appreciate those that came up with this idea. I would have never touched my lathe or tried this project otherwise. I'm not sure how the box elder piece will turn out since it's still really wet even though I cut the logs year ago.I'm sure it'll crack in the coming days/weeks as it acclimates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

Well done Jason, they are all dandies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Jason, is that an overdose???????? Great job and welcome back to the addiction!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whitewaterjay

Gdurfey said:


> Jason, is that an overdose???????? Great job and welcome back to the addiction!



Haha, potentially! I have a conference table, 2 benches, and 2 end tables that customers are waiting on. I really shouldn't be touching the lathe right now, but it's captured my woodworking ADD.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

whitewaterjay said:


> Haha, potentially! I have a conference table, 2 benches, and 2 end tables that customers are waiting on. I really shouldn't be touching the lathe right now, but it's captured my woodworking ADD.



At least for me, a little distraction is a good thing. I'll be in a the middle of making a run of cutting boards, and I'll stop for a day or so and turn a bowl or something just to break the monotony and so it doesn't seem like work.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65

I'm just glad we've had three weeks to do this (after I suggested a shorter time). None are 100% complete, although all are done with turning. I probably won't be at the 11th hour, but might be the 10:30 hour before they are all done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TimR

Well, I’m working on getting a couple made up, did the >6” one a couple hours ago. Should have all 3 done tomorrow. 
Jason looking like he’ll be deciding the next challenge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> I'm just glad we've had three weeks to do this (after I suggested a shorter time). None are 100% complete, although all are done with turning. I probably won't be at the 11th hour, but might be the 10:30 hour before they are all done.



I was going to hit you up Tim and remind you of that suggestion; I took your advice and am now scrambling as well  Nothing like a bit of pressure to get things going!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

I don't work well without a deadline! No matter how much time I have for a project, I spend most of the time doing something else and calculating how much (little) time I actually need to finish.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Got back into making weed pots cause of this thread, here is an experimental one using Miliput in the design I cut out, looks kinda bright and fake, but I plan to explore a few more with different patterns and wood. The wood is Willow Acacia, which is kinda coarse grained, so not the cleanest edges, a fine grained wood would have worked much better. about 6" tall. more to follow....

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 6


----------



## whitewaterjay

barry richardson said:


> Got back into making weed pots cause of this thread, here is an experimental one using Miliput in the design I cut out, looks kinda bright and fake, but I plan to explore a few more with different patterns and wood. The wood is Willow Acacia, which is kinda coarse grained, so not the cleanest edges, a fine grained wood would have worked much better. about 6" tall. more to follow....
> View attachment 184933



Nice one Barry!
I like how the base almost looks like a reflection on a lake of the body of the vase. Maybe just below the blue pattern is the mountains and the blue is the sky? I might have watched too many Bob Ross painting shows though

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

Here You go:
Mesquite with purpleheart tulip




Bradford pear .... solid surface neck ... purpleheart tulip

another mesquite .... box elder tulip



 

One more mesquite...all found on ground

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Gdurfey

Great looking turns Wendell

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon

WOW!! Well done Wendell! The tulips are a very nice touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Dang Wendell, I never knew you were an overachiever!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Dang Wendell, I never knew you were an overachiever!!


Always

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Here's a first for me. Basket illusion bud vase. It's got lots of flaws, most notable the beads aren't colored down into the grooves. Couldn't get the pens (and extrafine tips) in time to do this. In spite of the flaws, I like the concept and will be trying more of these.

Maple about 4.5" tall. Vertical lines burned and colored with PrismaColor pens with fine tip. Each "cell" is approximately 1/8" square. 

BTW, it looks much better at arms length rather than closeup, but here it is with all the flaws.



 

I'll post a final pic with all three when the other two are done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Maverick

Dang, the bar keeps getting higher and higher.....I am just lurking and getting inspired....but well done everyone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Bottle Brush trio. 6 3/8" , 5 1/2", 4 9/16" tall.
Shellac finish

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony

I like those Lee!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002

I was able to get one of my 3 turned and sanded this evening. Still need to put a finish on it, which I'm gonna try something I've never done before. I'll wait to post all three finished pieces together, but here's a sneak peek of the one I worked on today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

Hey WB folks. The bud vases don't need to be turned on a lathe.
Entries can be made with any wood working tools!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

woodman6415 said:


> Here You go:
> Mesquite with purpleheart tulip
> View attachment 184986View attachment 184987Bradford pear .... solid surface neck ... purpleheart tulip
> 
> another mesquite .... box elder tulip
> 
> View attachment 184988
> 
> One more mesquite...all found on ground
> View attachment 184989 View attachment 184990


Great line up, those flowers are a neat idea

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR

What a great bunch of entries, very inspiring. 
These are all recently pulled from active or to be firewood piles. All are maple.
Left to right heights: 7-1/2, 4-1/2, and 6.
Finished with antique oil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tony

TimR said:


> What a great bunch of entries, very inspiring.
> These are all recently pulled from active or to be firewood piles. All are maple.
> Left to right heights: 7-1/2, 4-1/2, and 6.
> Finished with antique oil.
> 
> View attachment 185139
> 
> View attachment 185140



That one on the right is really unique, great job Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson

Here are my three, left is mesquite, (a little over 6"tall) middle is desert ironwood, and right is a piece of burly citrus wood;


 
I had a couple in the works when this challenge began, so just showing them for giggles, this one is from the same burly citrus branch as above, but about the size of a 2 liter soda bottle, I sprayed some dye in the voids before final turning for some contrast,


 
and this one is made from a carob cookie, (cross section) about 10" diameter...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony

Really nice Barry, that Carob cookie is my favorite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus.

It has been interesting seeing the different variations on a theme. Here are my entries.
The little fat guy, is approx 3.5" and was a piece from the firewood pile, looks like Maple Silkwood.
The middle one is 4.5" and was a windblown branch from a false Sandlewood tree out around Winton, outback Qld.
The tallie is 7.5" and was a trimming from a Beach Hibiscus that I grabbed before the chipper got it all.
Regards,
Richard.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tom Smart

Running a bit late with these. In fact, I didn’t get to the larger walnut piece on the left. I had intended to throw away the small one but had to add it into the mix. The taller one is hackberry. Walnut on the right turned off center to keep some bark.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben

I figured I would post a pic of the four I made all together.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## whitewaterjay

It's great seeing all the different vases you guys have made, I really enjoy seeing all of them!

Here is my submission. A red cedar from a slab off cut with a big bark void measures 5 3/4" tall. A curly maple from the firewood pile, and a piece of spalted oak from pallet blocking.

Thanks again for suggesting this, it allowed me to practice on the lathe with a goal in mind.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

whitewaterjay said:


> It's great seeing all the different vases you guys have made, I really enjoy seeing all of them!
> 
> Here is my submission. A red cedar from a slab off cut with a big bark void measures 5 3/4" tall. A curly maple from the firewood pile, and a piece of spalted oak from pallet blocking.
> 
> Thanks again for suggesting this, it allowed me to practice on the lathe with a goal in mind.
> 
> View attachment 185254



Good job Jason! I'd like to see a closer pic of the cedar one with the void, that had to be challenging to turn all that air.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whitewaterjay

Tony said:


> Good job Jason! I'd like to see a closer pic of the cedar one with the void, that had to be challenging to turn all that air.



Thanks Tony. It was interesting to say the least and I had to drill the hole at an angle for the bud stem. The first picture is of the chunk it was cut from. I also did one from the all bug hole section that is interesting, but I need some lacquer to finish that one. All the others I did are finished in odies oil i had left over.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## William Tanner

The painted ones are birch and came from a neighbors tree that died of birch bore. The small one is three inches and the larger one is 6 1/4. The ugliest one, that would be the one on the right, is ornamental cherry that a friend of my wife dropped off some time ago. The two largest have test tubes that can be filled with water.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## whitewaterjay

William Tanner said:


> The painted ones are birch and came from a neighbors tree that died of birch bore. The small one is three inches and the larger one is 6 1/4. The ugliest one, that would be the one on the right, is ornamental cherry that a friend of my wife dropped off some time ago. The two largest have test tubes that can be filled with water.
> 
> View attachment 185259


Those painted ones are cool!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Steve in VA

Less than 7 hours to go!

Parted mine off this morning and just took a few pictures. I'm not sure how we're going to decide who gets to choose the next challenge; so many great entries here!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

All 3 are very cool Steve!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Here are my three together. 4.5" maple, 4" mulberry, and 6.75" cherry. Definitely not a "natural" grouping of styles, but three different techniques that were new for me.

I agree with Steve, don't know how we are going to decide... may have to just pick a name out of a hat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Here are my three together. 4.5" maple, 4" mulberry, and 6.75" cherry. Definitely not a "natural" grouping of styles, but three different techniques that were new for me.
> 
> I agree with Steve, don't know how we are going to decide... may have to just pick a name out of a hat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 185279



Man, I don't know how you do all the lines and coloring, I don't have near that much patience!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Steve in VA said:


> ...so many great entries here!!
> 
> View attachment 185277
> 
> View attachment 185278


I agree with great entries! I really like that first one


----------



## Bean_counter

Here are my entries. This was honestly a fun challenge and I’ve enjoyed looking at everyone’s different takes. I didn’t take pics If the original pieces 

1. Less than 6” entry is Russian Olivewood from my neighbors tree that fell down less than a year ago. 
2. Natural edge/defect. This is an off center turning from Red Oak which is a cut off from some bowl blanks I cut last November from wood I got in Dallas from the tornados. It has live edge and chain saw marks on 2 sides from when I milled it up
3. Over 6” is a multi axis turn from a piece of oak on the shelf. It was really soft and had a huge check down the middle which I filled with CA. Tons of sanding on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## whitewaterjay

Steve in VA said:


> Less than 7 hours to go!
> 
> Parted mine off this morning and just took a few pictures. I'm not sure how we're going to decide who gets to choose the next challenge; so many great entries here!!
> 
> View attachment 185277
> 
> View attachment 185278


Those are great, and the photography is top notch.!


----------



## trc65

Tony said:


> Man, I don't know how you do all the lines and coloring, I don't have near that much patience!



It took 4.5 hours to layout lines, burn them and color! A lot of that time was figuring out how to do it. Figuring out burning took the longest, but once I got a temp setting I liked, was just a matter of getting into a rhythm. For the record, there are 1540 "beads" on this tiny vase.

I've not seen anyone give an exact accounting of hours put into the large, historically accurate baskets, but wouldn't be surprised if they took 100 hours or more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon

I know it's been said but there are a lot of great entries. Amazing what everyone can dream up with just simple directions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> I know it's been said but there are a lot of great entries. Amazing what everyone can dream up with just simple directions.



That's what makes this such a great place. @Bean_counter has me thinking about doing some off-center ones, I'm sure everyone has gotten some good ideas from this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Tony 
@Bean_counter 
Tony, we always knew you wanted to be just like Mikey. Now you have finally admitted it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bean_counter

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tony
> @Bean_counter
> Tony, we always knew you wanted to be just like Mikey. Now you have finally admitted it!


Just as tall as me, that’s it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## Gdurfey

Here are a few pics of ....well, not bud vases! I started these a few weeks ago and then saw this challenge. Really enjoyed doing these from aspen cut offs. Again, not a real entry, I just wanted to part of the fun. Even one extra.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA

One and a half hours left! 

Get 'em off the lathe and post your pictures!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tocws2002

Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to enter 3 this go round. I do plan on finishing what i started, but kids activities this weekend (i.e. building forts aka sheds) took up my time. Plus, my lathe is acting up and doesn't want to start now. 

Anyways, all of mine were going to be out of a white oak fence post/stick. 


 


The first one is closest to being complete, just needs a finish on it. My plan for this one is to dye it black and then do a liming technique (which I've never tried before).

3.5" tall x 2.25" diameter



 



 


 

The second one is the off cut of the end of the post. This was going to be my "defective" piece and the shape is going to be modeled after the old milk cans.

3" x 2.5"



 

The rough half-pattern.


 



 

The third one was going to be my 6" or larger piece, but to get the thickness/diameter I needed, I cut a thin section off the post, found some veneer off cuts, and glued up the blank with an offset 3-layer veneer stripe. 

6.5" x 3.5" diameter

Glued up blank.


 

Endgrain shot with veneer stripe 


 

Once I can figure out what's going on with my lathe I'll finish these up and post. Sorry I won't be entering my 3 in this round though.

-jason

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

tocws2002 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to enter 3 this go round. I do plan on finishing what i started, but kids activities this weekend (i.e. building forts aka sheds) took up my time. Plus, my lathe is acting up and doesn't want to start now.
> 
> Anyways, all of mine were going to be out of a white oak fence post/stick.
> View attachment 185332
> 
> 
> The first one is closest to being complete, just needs a finish on it. My plan for this one is to dye it black and then do a liming technique (which I've never tried before).
> 
> 3.5" tall x 2.25" diameter
> 
> View attachment 185338
> 
> View attachment 185334
> View attachment 185333
> 
> The second one is the off cut of the end of the post. This was going to be my "defective" piece and the shape is going to be modeled after the old milk cans.
> 
> 3" x 2.5"
> 
> View attachment 185335
> 
> The rough half-pattern.
> View attachment 185336
> 
> View attachment 185337
> 
> The third one was going to be my 6" or larger piece, but to get the thickness/diameter I needed, I cut a thin section off the post, found some veneer off cuts, and glued up the blank with an offset 3-layer veneer stripe.
> 
> 6.5" x 3.5" diameter
> 
> Glued up blank.
> View attachment 185339
> 
> Endgrain shot with veneer stripe
> View attachment 185340
> 
> Once I can figure out what's going on with my lathe I'll finish these up and post. Sorry I won't be entering my 3 in this round though.
> 
> -jason



I like the shape of the first one Jason, don't you leave us hanging when you get done!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tocws2002

Steve in VA said:


> Less than 7 hours to go!
> 
> Parted mine off this morning and just took a few pictures. I'm not sure how we're going to decide who gets to choose the next challenge; so many great entries here!!
> 
> View attachment 185277
> 
> View attachment 185278



Nice job Steve. They all look great, but I'm a big fan of the short one!

-jason


----------



## Tony

tocws2002 said:


> Nice job Steve. They all look great, but I'm a big fan of the short one!
> 
> -jason



Everybody is a fan of the short one!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## tocws2002

barry richardson said:


> Here are my three, left is mesquite, (a little over 6"tall) middle is desert ironwood, and right is a piece of burly citrus wood;
> View attachment 185205
> I had a couple in the works when this challenge began, so just showing them for giggles, this one is from the same burly citrus branch as above, but about the size of a 2 liter soda bottle, I sprayed some dye in the voids before final turning for some contrast,
> View attachment 185206
> and this one is made from a carob cookie, (cross section) about 10" diameter...
> View attachment 185207



As expected, Barry, those are great. Really like the one from the carob cookie!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002

Tom Smart said:


> Running a bit late with these. In fact, I didn’t get to the larger walnut piece on the left. I had intended to throw away the small one but had to add it into the mix. The taller one is hackberry. Walnut on the right turned off center to keep some bark.
> 
> View attachment 185239
> 
> View attachment 185241
> 
> View attachment 185240



Nice work! My favorite is the one on the left!.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002

Tony said:


> Everybody is a fan of the short one!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tocws2002

whitewaterjay said:


> It's great seeing all the different vases you guys have made, I really enjoy seeing all of them!
> 
> Here is my submission. A red cedar from a slab off cut with a big bark void measures 5 3/4" tall. A curly maple from the firewood pile, and a piece of spalted oak from pallet blocking.
> 
> Thanks again for suggesting this, it allowed me to practice on the lathe with a goal in mind.
> 
> View attachment 185254



Looking good, you nailed the shape of the tall on.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002

T. Ben said:


> I figured I would post a pic of the four I made all together.
> 
> View attachment 185251



Well done, those all look great and the feathers give a great visual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002

Bean_counter said:


> Here are my entries. This was honestly a fun challenge and I’ve enjoyed looking at everyone’s different takes. I didn’t take pics If the original pieces
> 
> 1. Less than 6” entry is Russian Olivewood from my neighbors tree that fell down less than a year ago.
> 2. Natural edge/defect. This is an off center turning from Red Oak which is a cut off from some bowl blanks I cut last November from wood I got in Dallas from the tornados. It has live edge and chain saw marks on 2 sides from when I milled it up
> 3. Over 6” is a multi axis turn from a piece of oak on the shelf. It was really soft and had a huge check down the middle which I filled with CA. Tons of sanding on this one.
> 
> View attachment 185281 View attachment 185282 View attachment 185283 View attachment 185284



Top notch entries right there! You're sanding time was well spent, those look flawless.

-jason


----------



## Steve in VA

Looks like we're done. Great job everyone!

I'm going to try to create a seperate post with a poll for voting. If anyone has a better suggestion on how to vote, please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I’m really not familiar with the behind the screen wizardry, but doesn’t the forum software have a polling function? Maybe one of the moderators can put the relative posts into one thread with a poll for voting. But again, I have no idea if that’s possible or desirable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@ripjack13 what do you think Oh Great One?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Here's a first for me. Basket illusion bud vase. It's got lots of flaws, most notable the beads aren't colored down into the grooves. Couldn't get the pens (and extrafine tips) in time to do this. In spite of the flaws, I like the concept and will be trying more of these.
> 
> Maple about 4.5" tall. Vertical lines burned and colored with PrismaColor pens with fine tip. Each "cell" is approximately 1/8" square.
> 
> BTW, it looks much better at arms length rather than closeup, but here it is with all the flaws.
> 
> View attachment 184993
> 
> I'll post a final pic with all three when the other two are done.



Was this any particular tribe influence?


----------



## Mr. Peet

William Tanner said:


> The painted ones are birch and came from a neighbors tree that died of birch bore. The small one is three inches and the larger one is 6 1/4. The ugliest one, that would be the one on the right, is ornamental cherry that a friend of my wife dropped off some time ago. The two largest have test tubes that can be filled with water.
> 
> View attachment 185259



I've had some sand cherry that looked like your ornamental cherry, got me wondering what yours is...?..


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> Was this any particular tribe influence?



No, this one is just a simple repeating pattern I drew out on paper to fit the size of the vase I turned. Just getting started in this type of work, and didn't have time to try and replicate anything. Most who do this work well, start with a design on paper and turn the vessel to match.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> @ripjack13 what do you think Oh Great One?



Workin on it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Well done, Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@ripjack13 
Steve in va isnt on the voting poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @ripjack13
> Steve in va isnt on the voting poll



I noticed that and took care of it, thanks Eric.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @ripjack13
> Steve in va isnt on the voting poll



Steve? Who's Steve? 


Thats too funny. I didnt make the poll....Steve did! And he left himself out! 
Ha!
That's classic right there.
Good thing the tiny texan is on the loose somewhere in here. He fixed for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tony
> @Bean_counter
> Tony, we always knew you wanted to be just like Mikey. Now you have finally admitted it!


I was thinking that he was off centered!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mark.

Tony said:


> All right then, let's get this going....


I will be watching from the sideline. I have really missed seeing the craftsmanship of the Many Masters of Turning who share their Beautiful work on this site. About 3 years ago I didn't think I would be able to continue too do what I have Loved for over 40 years. Not turning for that many years but working with wood in some form of carpentry. Forgive me for not checking in on Y'all's work, but I do have my reasons.
But no excuses any more. I will be watching this Turn Off, be cause, IT REALLY TURNS ME ON


Tony said:


> Don't back out now! I've made exactly 1 tiny vase in my life, you can do it if I can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb

Mark. said:


> I will be watching from the sideline. I have really missed seeing the craftsmanship of the Many Masters of Turning who share their Beautiful work on this site. About 3 years ago I didn't think I would be able to continue too do what I have Loved for over 40 years. Not turning for that many years but working with wood in some form of carpentry. Forgive me for not checking in on Y'all's work, but I do have my reasons.
> But no excuses any more. I will be watching this Turn Off, be cause, IT REALLY TURNS ME ON


Here’s the current challenge going on. :)




__





Winter 2021 Turning and Woodworking challenge


Alright everyone the next challenge has commenced with a twist to involve non-turned items as well. Below are the details: Project: Make something (a Christmas or holiday gift perhaps ) starting with an approximate 3" cube and a 1" x 9" (or shorter) pen blank size pieces. The pen blank can be...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

